# linker kurbelarm



## sept (19. Juni 2002)

mein linker kurbelarm hat sich heute fast alle hundert meter wieder gelockert obwohl ich ihn immer wieder festgeschraubt habe.
warum ist das so und was kann ich dagegen tun?
MFG sept


----------



## mtb-trialer (19. Juni 2002)

LOCKTITE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (19. Juni 2002)

sorry aber was ist LOCKTITE


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Juni 2002)

Schraubensicherungskleber


----------



## sept (19. Juni 2002)

und wo bekomm ich das?
wieder trialsachen gibts  bei....


----------



## LoonSky (19. Juni 2002)

hatte ich auch gehabt, hab eifach nen bissle gefettet. funx wirklich, und dafür hab ich mir ne neue Kurbel gekauft *shitty*


----------



## sept (19. Juni 2002)

echt das klappt glech mal probieren den die is neu und ich hab mich doch ganz schön geärgert dass die immer wieder locker war
kann mir eigentlich einer sagen warum die immer wieder locker gegangen iss?


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Juni 2002)

da gibts so kleine Heinzelmännchen die nachts zu deinem bike schleichen und dann heimlich die Kurbelschrauben lösen. 

Übrigens.. viele fragen sich warum aus Latexschläuchen immer von allein die Luft rausgeht... diese männchen sin schuld daran! Wenn man mal nich aufpasst machen die sich an den Ventilen zu schaffen und lassen einfach die Luft raus!


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Juni 2002)

*LOL*


----------



## sept (20. Juni 2002)

hmmm und was kann ich gegen die heinzelmännchen machen?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (20. Juni 2002)

Hi,

stimmt schon.....Die kleinen Männchen sind schuld.....

mach einfach Loctite oder mittelfeste (Schraubensicherung) drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (20. Juni 2002)

und entfette mal den vierkant vorher kann es sein dass du da fett dran hst....


----------



## sept (20. Juni 2002)

ja könnte sein iss da nich so gut?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (20. Juni 2002)

nein, ist net gut.....wie soll denn sonst deine Kurbel drauf haften?
also runter mit dem Zeug!


----------



## grandma (20. Juni 2002)

vierkant auf keinen fall fetten, falls der ausgelutscht ist, dann brauchst Du wohl ne neue Kurbel. Die Schraube mit Locktite oder anderer Schraubensicherung sichern (aber höchstens mittelfest nehmen, nicht so hammerzeugs, dann kriegste die Schraube nachher nicht mehr los). Den Kram gibt es in jedem Baumarkt.

Falls DU vielzahnkurbel hast, dann auf jeden Fall viel Fett nehmen und gut anziehen.
Vierkant nicht zu feste anziehen, dann weitet sich der vierkant und das Teil geht nicht mehr fest.

Gruss, Olli


----------



## sept (20. Juni 2002)

ok thanx das werd ich mal machen.hoffe das klappt


----------



## sept (20. Juni 2002)

geht eigentlich durch das entfetten und diesen schraubensicherungszeug auch das nun manchmal herrschende  knacken weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (20. Juni 2002)

kommt halt drauf an woran das Knacken lag. meistens liegts daran dass die Kurbelschrauben nich fest genug angezogen waren. Durch den Kleber lösen sich die Schrauben dann nich mehr und es knackt auch nich mehr. Das knacken kann natürlich auch an was anderm liegen. Innenlager im arsch o.ä.


----------



## sept (21. Juni 2002)

na ja es knackt eigentlich nur der linke kurbelarm wenn die arme parallel zu boden stehen.
und innenlager iss auch neu und dass es so schnell kaputt gehn sollte,glaub(hoff) ich nich


----------



## moth (24. Juni 2002)

ähm hallo!?

fett vom vierkant??? was soll denn der scheiß!?!?! hab ich noch nie gehört... tztztz

da muss nur kupferpaste drauf!! aber richtig viel, so dass der ganze vierkant bedeckt ist!! hatte das problem, dass sich meine  linke kurbel...
1. ...am monty ständig gelöst hat -> kupferpaste drauf un ruhe is!
2. ...am sintesi ständig gelöst hat -> kupferpaste drauf un ruhe is!

un das mit dem nich allzu stark festziehen bei vierkant... schraubst du deinen lenker auch nicht richtig fest??? aua

musst nur gescheite kurbelschrauben haben, dann kannste festballern wie de willst!!!

achja, locktite oder son krempel... ich hatte schraubenkleber am sintesi, an der linken kurbel, aber die hat sich ständig gelöst... bis ich kupferpaste...


MFG moth


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Juni 2002)

Fett odersowas drauf is immer *******...
Und so fest wie du willst anziehen auch, dann weitet sich der Vierkant oder es entstehen so große Spannungen nach außen das die bei der kleinsten belastung brechen.
Eine gewisse Festigkeit muß erreicht werden, aber nicht zu fest...


Ronny


----------



## moth (24. Juni 2002)

ähm... also ich weiß ja nicht was für teile du fährst, aber ich sowie alle hier die trialen kloppen die kurbel übel fest! -> radl  umdrehen, schraubenschlüssel ansetzen un draufstellen!

aber egal, da hat dann wohl jeder so seine methoden... bie mir hälts, bei dir wohl auch... gut is


----------



## sept (24. Juni 2002)

mal ne frage ist es richtig dass ich mein linken kurbelarm einfach mit nem imbo abschrauben kann braucht man da nich noch son abzieher oder so oder täusch ich mich da jetzt ganz gewaltg?


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2002)

brauchst n abzieher


----------



## sept (24. Juni 2002)

ja aber warum geht es denn bei mir nur mit nem imbo?


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2002)

äh, täusch ich mich jetz auch? also erstmal kurbelschraube weg und dann halt den abzieher reinschrauben... und runter mit der kurbel


----------



## sept (24. Juni 2002)

das versteh ich jetzt nich ich hab auch gedacht kurbelabzieher und so aber ich kann den linken kurbelarm einfach nur mit nem imbo abmachen 
könnte das vielleicht auch der grund sein warum der linke kurnelarm immer wieder locker geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2002)

des is komisch. dann wird es wohl so sein dass es dir die Kurbel ausgeschlagen hat oder wie man das auhc immer nennt. Die sitzt dann nicht mehr fest auf der Welle


----------



## sept (24. Juni 2002)

und was sollte ich da jetzt machen?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Juni 2002)

wartet mal, die hat wahrscheinlich nen integrieten Kurbelabzieher.

Hat die Kurbelschraube zwei löcher?


----------



## tobsen (24. Juni 2002)

also, beim montieren der Kurbel wird selbige auf die tretlagerwelle gesteckt -> schraube drauf -> gscheit festziehen. durch das festziehen der kurbelschraube wird die kurbel auf die innenlagerwelle gepresst. löst man diese schrauben dann mal wieder, is die kurbel immer noch aufgepresst. und genau das ist der punkt an dem unser kurbelabzieher zum einsatz kommt. dieser... >achtung jetz kommts< ...zieht die kurbel dann einfach ab.
theoretisch (von mir auch schon mal in die praxis umgesetzt) kann man nach dem schraube lösen einfach mit nem gummihammer von hinten auf die kurbel holzen.

es kann natürlich sein, (wenn der vierkant ausgeschlagen is oder so) dass nach dem schreibe lösen GLEICH die kurbel abfällt.

so 

tobi


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Juni 2002)

Dann ahst du wohl entweder die Kurbeln zu fest angezogen und so den Vierkant zerstört oder was warscheinlicher ist, die kurbel locker gefahren und so den virkant ausgeschlagen...

Ronny


----------



## sept (24. Juni 2002)

wo müssten sich die löcher befinden? also von ußen iss nichts zu sehen


----------



## moth (24. Juni 2002)

weil sich das teil gelöst hat!!
falls es auch geht wenn du des ding fest machst würde ich mal in den vierkant der kurbel schaun, der is dann sicher ausgenuggelt!!!


----------



## sept (24. Juni 2002)

hm aber der iss doch noch neu
ich hoffe der ist noch nich so beschädigt


----------



## moth (25. Juni 2002)

naja, wenn die kurbel von anfang an nicht richtig fest war, wobei man neue kurbeln die ersten kilometer immer wieder anziehen sollte, kann es sein, dass du sie locker gefahren hast sie dadurch spiel auf dem vierkant bekommen hat... wenn du dann noch weiterfährst, gibt natürlich das weichere material nach, was wohl in den meisten fällen die kurbel is - alu eben.

aber ich will dir jetzt keine angst machen gell 

guck einfach ma nach was sache is!!

MFG moth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (25. Juni 2002)

ich habs grad nochmal probiert jetzt bleibt sie dran so wie es sein muss wahr vielleicht am anfang nich richtig fest oder so


----------



## sept (25. Juni 2002)

ich bin heut wieder gefahren und ich konnte den kurbelarm immer wenn erst mein rechter fuß vorne war und ich leichten druck auf beide oedalen gegeben habe und dann mein linker fuß vorne und das selbe nochmal gemacht habe merken wie der kurbelarm irgendwie son stück verrutscht ist
ich ahb jetzt probiert mit nem gummihammer den arm fester rauf zu machen der eght nich weiter 
ich hab jetzt erstmal nen bisschen farbe auf die schraube gemacht und ordentlich fest gezogen aber was soll ich machen wenn das jetzt auch nichts nützt


----------



## moth (26. Juni 2002)

also wenn sich das ding jetzt ständig löst, machs ab und guck dir ma den vierkant in der kurbel an!!! wenn der irgendwie verzogen ist oder so, am rand macken hat usw. ...dann solltest du dich ma nach ner neuen umschaun!


----------



## sept (26. Juni 2002)

aber ich hab kein abzieher und wie gesagt iss ja noch alles neu kann doch nich schon kputt sein.oder?


----------



## trialelmi (26. Juni 2002)

dann kauf dir nen abzieher oder reklamier das scheiss teil


----------



## Peter8129 (26. Juni 2002)

Ist echt witzig mitanzuhören, mit welcher Geduld ihr dem sept sein Kurbelproblem lösen helft.... jetzt gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu:

Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder die Kurbel sitzt fest auf dem etwas konischen Vierkant, dann geht sie nach Lösen der Befestigungsschraube im Regelfall nur mit einem Anzieher (oder wenn man Glück hat mit einem Gummihammer von der Innenseite) herunter;
oder der Kurbelsitz paßt nicht, ist vernudelt usw., dann ist er eben hin.... wobei dann eigentlich nie die Tretlagerwelle, sondern immer das weichere Kurbelmaterial kaputt ist.

Ich montiere Kurbeln immer mit Kupferpaste, Lithiumpaste od. Ähnlichem sich nicht zersetzendem "Fett", damit der Sitz nicht festkorrodiert; die Sicherungsschraube grundsätzlich mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung (wie alle anderen Schrauben auch; hochfeste Schrauebnsicherung muß man ziemlich erwärmen, bevor sie sich leicht löst).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (26. Juni 2002)

ich hab grad angerufen wo ich es gekauft habe und da hat er mir gesagt dass da wahrscheinlich nichts mit garantie iss aber dass er noch mal nachfragt.
und hab ich überhaupt die chance dass ich nur den linken kurbelarm nochmal bekommen weil nen neue kurbel iss zu teuer


----------



## moth (26. Juni 2002)

@sept: was du haben für kurbel??

@peter: genau! hab ich doch aber schon gesagt oder?


----------



## sept (26. Juni 2002)

FSA V-Drive


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. Juni 2002)

Aha, dann kann ich dir das auch bestätigen das das ein Problem mit den FSA Kurbeln ist, die Lockern sih gerne mal un Knacken auch...

beste möglichkeit ist meiner meinung nach, vierkant sorgfältig entfetten, mittelfester Schraubenkleber auf den Vierkant und dann Anziehen und mind. ein tag trocknen lassen, dann sollts ruig sein und sich eigentlich auchnicht lockern


Ronny


----------



## sept (26. Juni 2002)

thx gonzo ich muss den aber den vierkant des arms entfetten und da schraubenfestiger rauf machen oder?


----------



## Reini (27. Juni 2002)

nein

sondern den schraubenkleber auf wie der name schon sagt, kurbelschraube...

mir hat heute ein freund gesagt das was bei mir knarzt is das tretlager und nicht die kurbel....es ist locker...naja da kann ich die kurbeln so fest anschraueben wie es geht


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Juni 2002)

Nein du machst den vierkant in der kurbel und den vierkant vom innenlager schön fettfreu, schmierst anständig mittelfesten schraubenkleber auf den vierkant und presst die kurbel drauf und läßt das dann mind. einen tag trocknen, danach sollt ruhe sein.
Was du mit der Schraube machst weiß ich nicht, meine hat sich nie gelockert...

Jo das Innenlager könnt das auch sein, vorsichtshalber nochmal nachziehen!


Ronny


----------



## sept (27. Juni 2002)

danke erstmal aber noch mal nen ganz becheuerte frage wie zieh ich das innenlager nach


----------



## Peter8129 (28. Juni 2002)

Mit einem speziellen Innenlagerwrerkzeug: gibt's als Nuß für die Ratsche.... du brauchst aber das für Dich passende Werkzeug, da gibts verschiedene Standards
(kostet je nach Ausführung um die 10.)


----------



## Fredbert (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von trialelmi _
> *und entfette mal den vierkant vorher kann es sein dass du da fett dran hst.... *



Wenn da fett ist dann ist gut so.das gehört so!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fredbert _
> *
> 
> Wenn da fett ist dann ist gut so.das gehört so!! *



also wenn da fett dran ist isses nicht unbedingt gut!! das kann evtl auch zum lösen der kurbel führen...

*KUPFERPASTE RULT ALLES WECH!!!* 


MFG moth


----------



## sept (28. Juni 2002)

so ich hab mir jetzt ne mittelfeste autoschraubensicherung geholt und nen kurbelabzieher ich probier jetzt erstmal gonzos vorschlag und hoffe dass das klappt.


----------

